# '65 Lime 3-speed fresh detail



## jammer (Jun 12, 2020)

I've had this one for quite a few years and just got around to detailing it, I'm knocking them off my list, just have a couple more to detail. I bought this one from the original owner. He thought he would do me a favor and used SOS pads on the yellow oval and wiped away the SLIK letters, made me sad. But very happy to have the bike, it's my best lime. The seat would be perfect if it wasn't for the suntan.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice Lime!

I love all the flamboyant/radiant colors of the early Stingrays, but my favorite is the Lime

That’s a shame about the Yellow Oval, but the paint looks very nice. Chain guard is super!

Has the correct silver glow tufted seat for a trigger bike.

The Yellow Oval Slik tires are the coolest!

Chris.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 13, 2020)

great color, nice looking Stingray.


----------



## buck sova (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow, that’s Super Nice


----------



## nick tures (Jun 14, 2020)

very nice bike indeed !!


----------

